# well here i am 40 on monday



## cherish66 (Jun 13, 2006)

So i guess im a goldie on the 7th eh?

I feel guttted and rather emotional about hitting the big one.
How did you all feel.?
By the way im 9dpo and af is due on my birthday, how unfair is that uh . I took 250mg clomid day 2-6 and im on metformin 1,500 daily.
Not very positive this cycle cos ive sort of given up to be honest. 
Trace


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Trace

Happy Birthday for next Monday.  Although I am now a very ancient 42.5 year old, I still remember the lead-up to mine and I have to say that although DH arranged some lovely treats for me on the day, it was good to get the "turning 40" thing over with.  The anticipation was definitely worse than the reality!!!  I now honestly feel that you are definitely only as old as you feel, and I don't feel any different than I did in my 30s.  So panic not!  Don't give up on the clomid yet either - good luck and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------



## zora (Sep 30, 2005)

Trace wish I was 40 again !! I buried my head in the sand but now I wish I'd celebrated it. Treat yourself adn have a good time


----------

